# Got my first snook!



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I am visiting a buddy down in Melbourne right now. Yesterday he put me on my first ever snook, a 31.5" keeper! 

Over all the bite was kind of slow but still a great time to fish an ares that is so different then our home waters. We managed a few more smaller snook, some mangrove snapper, a couple of jacks, a redfish and of course a couple of cats. We saw some bald eagles, turkeys and lots of cute little baby bull sharks!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

That's awesome! Definitely on my list of fish to catch!


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

the best eating fish out there!


----------



## 301bLLC (Nov 23, 2013)

NICE! :thumbup:


----------



## hurricanes1 (Nov 11, 2009)

Nice job


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Most fun I ever had fishing.
Caught 12 or 13 Snook in less than 2 hours on a Chartreuse Long A Magnum Bomber.
Selecktifying it was !


----------



## Bluzgator (Jun 14, 2009)

Dude that is awesome!! We just got back from our Keys vacation, and I am still searching for my first one. Our panhandle weather followed us down there...


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

SWEET...ya'll gonna try Styx Marsh and Farm 13?????


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Awesome fish, thanks for the post


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

Fielro said:


> Awesome fish, thanks for the post


Anyone caught a snook at the inlet this year.....:thumbdown:


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Great post- we love those snook! Can't wait until we get to make another Florida adventure! Thanks for sharing, keep them coming!


----------



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

Snook is a great fish! Pulls hard, good eating! Congrats on the catch!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

The snook didn't fight too hard. Then again I had an 8ft XH Terramar with a 5500 Penn SSV with the drag locked down spooled with 40lb Suffix 832. The fish had NO chance. I pretty much just cranked him straight to the net!

It was however FANTASTIC eating. Reminded me of pompano.


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

JD7.62 said:


> The snook didn't fight too hard. Then again I had an 8ft XH Terramar with a 5500 Penn SSV with the drag locked down spooled with 40lb Suffix 832. The fish had NO chance. I pretty much just cranked him straight to the net!
> 
> It was however FANTASTIC eating. Reminded me of pompano.


I have snook eat up bigger gear than that all the time. I would go bigger next time because you never know when your going to hook a 50lb+ fish. I had one straitened a #6 circle hook today and another break off a 90lb leader on 50lb braid.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Bullshark said:


> I have snook eat up bigger gear than that all the time. I would go bigger next time because you never know when your going to hook a 50lb+ fish. I had one straitened a #6 circle hook today and another break off a 90lb leader on 50lb braid.


I couldnt have gone much bigger really because of the way we were fishing which was skipping live shrimp and finger mullet under the mangroves with no weight. It took me a while to get the hang of it, pinpoint accurate casts arent needed in the Gulf!

Saturday we went out and it was even slower but my buddy landed a 30" snook on 15lb braid fishing for mangroves, how he pulled that fish out I have no idea!! We also got a small tarpon (my wife did actually), some mangrove, and a couple of swordspine snook. 

Sunday was even worse. It was the day my buddy and I were really going to fish hard all day. We didnt see the first fish. Not a single tarpon rolling or snook sitting under the mangroves. It was just dead and we ran from the mouth of the river up several miles. Just dead. He said it was his worst trip ever on the river. Heck we didnt even catch or see jacks! Oh well, we enjoyed the scenery and drank a few cold ones. A good time on the water with an old friend is never a bad day though!


----------

